# Pooh & Bart



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was in getting some pics of some of the birds - the ones who would cooperate lol 

and in the boy's cage - there are 3 boys but one is Jack and none of his pictures turned out because of how light colored he is, they're either washed out, or too dark 

But I got some nice ones Of Pooh and 2 decent ones of bart 

So here's barts 

Front shot 










his way of telling me he's done with me and for me to be gone 










now for my buddy and baby Even though he isn't a baby any more Pooh 

It almost looks like he's sticking his tongue out LOL 










and a couple of him deciding if he wanted to escape or not 

So far he's still keeping his daddy's "trait" and still has the light patches of where Pearls used to once be 










Who me? I wasn't planning nothing Mom I swear 










That's all for now - well for this topic Got some of the other birds to post too in a few


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

very cute pics....pooh is such a big boy now!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks 

yes he is


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  I like the tongue sticking out picture


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks 

I thought that was cute too not 100% sure if he was sticking his tongue out but it sure does look like it so i'm going with he was - even if he wasn't lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, Pooh (LOL love that name) sure has grown since the last time I seen him - can't remember when that even was! they're both cuties.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you  

ahh it's been a while I think last time i posted his pics he was just loosing his pearls so around 6 months old


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww, such pretty birds!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

very handsome!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice photos


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

How old is Pooh now ? 

you know Sandy is about 8-9mths old and he's looking an awful lot like Pooh,
Sandy even has white blotches on his head and a ring appearing his wings are blothes of white aswell and theres a pearly chest visible if you get close to him 

I will snap a piccy of him later but imtotally sad cos my baby boy has now grown up,
he has become so affectionate though and loves scritches if I don't give himthese he screams the house down, but when I do he lets me scratch all around his neck his nose and his beak even his tummy and his back it must be a growin up thing cos 3mths ago he wouldn't let me anywhere near him


----------



## Tazzie (Dec 31, 2008)

he's gorgeous, reminds me of micheal.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

As Promised heres a piccy of sandy


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sandy is defintly a boy  

Pooh will be 2 years old on August 4 

Pooh is finally a fan of Scritches, took him forever - which amazed me because I hand fed him but none of them Even the babies in there now that are 4 and 5 months old Do not want touched They all want in our faces and know what we're doing but Don't touch LOL 

Pooh now begs for them and he will let you stand there and do it all night long - but he gets mad at me because i can only stand for a few seconds at a time, so our time spent is in intervals lol


----------

